# The "Good Deal on EBAY" topic



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

post links to good deals you find on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-LOW-RIDER_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ebay 

for this green bondo frame whole bike with flat twist shit 
it good thou 

a 5 buttom red seat e bay


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i saw those, but the green bike has a reserve so i didn't post the link


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh hahahah did u see the old one the green bike with 36s 
or the blue one with lowderinder in the wana be tank


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i love that frame


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the green bike with 36s 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-Molded...1QQcmdZViewItem






the blue wana be mild lowriderhttp://cgi.ebay.com/blue-lowrider-bike_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem 


bonddo frame black http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-LOW-RIDER-BIC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

does it have to be on ebay to in here what about if it is a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just post the link :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just to let u kno the seat oction close i lost by 2 buks :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice frame to start with

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn ifonly did not bid on that black bodo frame


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i bid aon it and he want it bad i guess he still there


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and he out bid me it bad thou


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice bike

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOW-RIDER-BIKE-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo Noe under what do u look under lowrider bikes or what cus i cant find that red bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a seat eric :0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-bike-New-Val...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2005, 09:54 PM~4252577
> *yo Noe under what do u look under lowrider bikes or what cus i cant find that red bike
> *


i look under 4 different things:

lowrider bike
low rider bike
lowrider bicycle
low rider bicycle

when you separate low-rider you'll find some things that won't come up it it's all together


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks Noe i didnot kno that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

16 inch gold rims


http://cgi.ebay.com/16-Sixteen-Inch-Gold-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 08:54 PM~4252579
> *here's a seat eric :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-bike-New-Val...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


alredy placed a bid on it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-CRUISER-CUST...1QQcmdZViewItem

i bied on this one 2 weeks ago for my sister


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

good looking frame, not sure if it's such a good price but.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-LOW-RIDER_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2005, 08:59 PM~4252627
> *alredy placed a bid on it
> *


 i have one just like 5 dollars burgandy same exact one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-schwinn-stingray-...1QQcmdZViewItem

belive it or not a 1964 schwinn frame stating bid 9.99


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 21 2005, 08:57 PM~4252613
> *16 inch gold rims
> http://cgi.ebay.com/16-Sixteen-Inch-Gold-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i think i might go for those but, it says it ships world wide but then in the description paragraph it says will ship only to the 48 states??????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is one oh if someone from lil wants them i will cut a deal on shipping 
http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-20-all-t...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2005, 12:23 AM~4260888
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-schwinn-stingray-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> belive it or not a 1964 schwinn frame stating bid 9.99
> *


NICE!  the price will go much higher than it is now. '63 is the year frame i would like to start with...some day.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-Bicycle-...1QQcmdZViewItemhers more 
some flat twisted handle bars but cheap 



http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-Bicycle-...1QQcmdZViewItem

and a chemelion paint frame


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2 more new bikes on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/1970s-STINGRAY-SCHWINN...1QQcmdZViewItem
this one on top is for a fair lady lowrider with 144s 

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-schwinn-twist...1QQcmdZViewItemthis for a blue bondo bike with a murrsal on it it bad bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the first issues of LRB 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZgerardo12100QQhtZ-1


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

item # 6581673223	just type the number were it says search on ebay schwinn with tank


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im the hiest bidder i the 1st issue of lrb


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2005, 09:43 PM~4282361
> *im the hiest bidder i the 1st issue of lrb
> *


are you sure!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope i was out bidede


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

by rechouse aka rec


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

My Webpagea bad ass blue trike but shipping is 100 buks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-bondo-sc...1QQcmdZViewItem

and othe bondo mural bike 
man every one selling their bike huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 22 2005, 11:23 PM~4260888
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-schwinn-stingray-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> belive it or not a 1964 schwinn frame stating bid 9.99
> *


This one just went up.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

cheap frame
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Style-Lowrider...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

i just listed this under construction frame that i'm tired of looking and have no time to finish. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=7201285120


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHAM-O-WHEELIE-BAR-FOR...1QQcmdZViewItem

Wheelie bar, you should snatch this one up highrida


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

also just listed this beach cruiser frame
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=7201572970


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah my plasma cutter!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

a nice candy green bike http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Schwinn-Show-Lo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the first issue of LrB again startiing bid 4.95 http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BICYCLE-1-PRE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a good deal with a nice buy it now price

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-Bike-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another good starting price 


http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-bondo-fr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

down crown Item number: 7207815401


and


lot of parts Item number: 7207812105


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

cheap twisted frame on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-inch-Twisted-lowrid...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FREE-Schwinn-26-Frame_...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:uh: http://cgi.ebay.com/20-LOW-RIDER-CRUISER-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Really good deal for someone who is looking for something different. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 05:23 AM~4530951
> *Really good deal for someone who is looking for something different.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> *


looks like a he/she frame :uh:  :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 1 2006, 10:31 PM~4530994
> *looks like a he/she frame  :uh:    :0
> *


Like I said, its something diffferent. I could do lots of shit with that frame but I have my hands full.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i heard that i got ideas lookin at it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 12:31 AM~4530994
> *looks like a he/she frame  :uh:    :0
> *


ITS A HERMAPHRODITE. :cheesy:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

all you need is a schwinn conversion bar i have seen them for like 5 bucks on ebay


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 2 2006, 01:41 AM~4531493
> *ITS A HERMAPHRODITE. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bantoms are bad as i want 1 but int got money rite now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

a limo cruser with some mods wityh cheap shipping http://cgi.ebay.com/custum-stretch-lowride...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I won this!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

nice  gonna make it sick, OG or ,future stock


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 3 2006, 06:25 AM~4538727
> *nice      gonna make it sick, OG or ,future stock
> *


I dont know what Im going to do with it. I will probably end up giving it to one of my members. We have alot of new members and they need some frames.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2006, 10:27 AM~4538735
> *I dont know what Im going to do with it. I will probably end up giving it to one of my members. We have alot of new members and they need some frames.
> *


That's what it's all about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2006, 09:27 AM~4538735
> *I dont know what Im going to do with it. I will probably end up giving it to one of my members. We have alot of new members and they need some frames.
> *


 :thumbsup: the bone collector has it right! My latest project Rustum Custum is for someone who can't do the work themsevles.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gotta help out the homies.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2006, 10:05 AM~4538854
> *Gotta help out the homies.
> *


that's right man! :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2006, 08:05 AM~4538854
> *Gotta help out the homies.
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOW-RIDER-BICYC...bayphotohosting
This frame will get you a good 1st or 2nd at a car show!!


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

wow, thats ugly,even if it is unique


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dmna tht shit is sic but no money rite now


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2006, 07:19 PM~4542964
> *dmna tht shit is sic but no money rite now
> 
> *


im the highest bidder :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u are!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2006, 07:26 PM~4543006
> * u are!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

That limo is so nice. If I ever get another bike I am getting a limo.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 3 2006, 07:23 PM~4542987
> *im the highest bidder :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: no your not hahaha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 bidding war :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Jan 3 2006, 08:39 PM~4543418
> *:nono:  no your not hahaha
> *


you better check again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 3 2006, 08:42 PM~4543446
> *you better check again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 did you check lately bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU CAN HAVE IT :biggrin:I HAVE TO MUCH SHIT GOING ON RIGHT NOW ANYWAY


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

good looks homie


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

my bad sic . kinda shady huh? my fault just "Keeping it Krewl"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Jan 3 2006, 08:58 PM~4543589
> *my bad sic . kinda shady huh?  my fault   just "Keeping it Krewl"
> *


NOT REALLY I COULD HAVE MADE YOU PAY MORE BY JUST BIDDING AGAINST YOU BUT WHY.... I ONLY BIDDED BECAUSE IT WAS ONE PENNY :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT found some good ones 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-stingray-banta...1QQcmdZViewItem
Schwinn Bantam girl?boy bike 

http://cgi.ebay.com/72-Spoke-20-Custom-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem
cheap ass 72 spoke rims new 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrome-lowrider-cruise...1QQcmdZViewItem
lowrider /chopper pike nuts for rear and front 

http://cgi.ebay.com/chrome-twisted-hand-gr...1QQcmdZViewItem
cheap ass twisted grips 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-Continen...1QQcmdZViewItem 
good squre twited cont kit Includes rim and tire and tubes 

wow 14 lrbs includes the 1st issue


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1970s-Schwinn-Fairlady...1QQcmdZViewItem
a fiar lady with 72 on it only need a bent fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant click on any of those.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why not ?????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant buy anymore stuff. I bought 5 things this month. I need to cut back. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ebayholic lol
theres a limit a month i did not kno that


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

daM, those magazines would be good, but expensive, anyone know what they mite go for? rough price


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the 1st issue last was won by 16 buks alone 24 4 14 is a bargain


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2006, 09:07 PM~4730742
> *TTT found some good ones
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-stingray-banta...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


damn u eric u let the cat out the bag on some of the stuff i was looking at


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im realy thinkn bout buyin all those magazines, i have bout $120 to spend


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jan 29 2006, 08:48 PM~4730979
> *damn u eric u let the cat out the bag on some of the stuff i was looking at
> *


what Sergio 
i was bored and saw good deal so i had to show all the homies on the bikes section :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

there is no limit but I just dont want to be broke. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 29 2006, 08:49 PM~4730992
> *im realy thinkn bout buyin all those magazines, i have bout $120 to spend
> *


I did too but it says united states only man :angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jan 30 2006, 03:23 PM~4731259
> *I did too but it says united states only man  :angry:
> *


yea i know, but sometimes they will still ship it, i dont see why people dont like shipping everywhere, they dont have to pay for it


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Red lowrider bike, currently @ $41.00
Red Lowrider bike

Green Lowrider bike @ $66.00 (pickup only, Florida)
Green Bike

20" forks, @ $10.00
Forks

6 different sets of valve caps, @ $8.00
Caps


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 29 2006, 09:54 PM~4731036
> *what Sergio
> i was bored and saw good deal so i had to show all the homies on the bikes section  :biggrin:
> *


thats real hommie


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1958-schwinn-corvette-...bayphotohosting


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Fabricated-Limo...1QQcmdZViewItem

a limo cruser 
nice one 
it my homies the owner of the local bike shop 
pics dont make the justace this one sick in real life


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-BIKE-FRAME-LOW...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

lol, to the red lowrider bike guy, i won that thing last week for 60 canadian and he reposted it. we had this massive fight and i was like "im gonna sew". i changed my mind about the bike after he caved in so now its back up.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-20-GIRLS-STING...1QQcmdZViewItem
a nice schwinn fair lady


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Feb 6 2006, 01:31 PM~4788391
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-BIKE-FRAME-LOW...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


damn I almost one it I had 4 seconds left and tried to rebid and I lost.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...MEBI%3APIC&rd=1
some nice bike very simple


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

thats nice I might cop that. Anything else good I can never find nothin


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how big is this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

let me get a link
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kids-Stretch-Cruiser-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
amazing it been done 
a 20 inch limo curser sic one here :thumbsup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/HONDA-LOWRIDER_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem again the hoda bike great price :biggrin: 

Those are the deals i have seen so far 
ill be bak with more deals later


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight Im watchin both.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 12 2006, 06:24 PM~4835148
> *let me get a link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kids-Stretch-Cruiser-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> amazing it been done
> ...


the last link there that bike has a honda symbol on the fender :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes and??? good bike thou


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 12 2006, 07:23 PM~4835143
> *how big is this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> *


looks like a 26 inch


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight thanks


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Schwinn Fairlady
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&ssPageName=:IT


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 13 2006, 02:48 AM~4835251
> *Schwinn Fairlady
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&ssPageName=:IT
> *


I like that


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

just listed this. I took it as a partial payment on another bike (a trade in you can say.) not sure what it is judging by the color there's a good chance the frame is a bratz bike not 100% sure though figured i'd throw it out there

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i lost 2 
so far this week


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i forgot like 6 lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

pm me and let me know what ur bidding on so I wont bid on anything you did


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-KRATE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

heres a rat for highridah
http://cgi.ebay.com/Upside-down-schwinn-fr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

Custom handle bars 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-made-Lowrider-B...itemZ7219332382


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Feb 14 2006, 10:15 PM~4850512
> *Custom handle bars
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-made-Lowrider-B...itemZ7219332382
> *


more


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Feb 15 2006, 05:15 AM~4850512
> *Custom handle bars
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-made-Lowrider-B...itemZ7219332382
> *


Those are all right..


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by framelayer_@Feb 14 2006, 04:55 PM~4848695
> *just listed this. I took it as a partial payment on another bike (a trade in you can say.) not sure what it is judging by the color there's a good chance the frame is a bratz bike not 100% sure though figured i'd throw it out there
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> *



yep this is definitely a bratz


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

back with more deals :biggrin: 

first this bike has been on more than any item i have seen on e bay :uh: http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-20-Lowrider-Sho...1QQcmdZViewItem

this one is a triple plated square twisted handle bars http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-parts-Sq...1QQcmdZViewItem

still a great deal nice paint job a real schwinn bondo bike :0 http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-20-Bondo...1QQcmdZViewItem

old skool handle bars nice chrome
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ambrosio-Italy-Handleb...1QQcmdZViewItem

a fair lady on 72s only needs a bent fork :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/1970s-Schwinn-Fairlady...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

you no thos custom handle bars i one thos biches im going to put them on my trike (reserection under cunstruction)


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

very expensive bike

I didnt know how to do the links like yall...but go look at how much they want for that bike...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 23 2006, 02:00 PM~4912242
> *very expensive bike
> 
> I didnt know how to do the links like yall...but go look at how much they want for that bike...
> *


 :thumbsdown: You can get a used car for that price.


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

what a dumb ass 1grand with reserve not met


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE//


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 23 2006, 05:00 PM~4912242
> *very expensive bike
> 
> I didnt know how to do the links like yall...but go look at how much they want for that bike...
> *


Thats messed up... I could sell somebody all the parts brand new to build that exact bike and it would come out cheaper.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 23 2006, 07:16 PM~4914110
> *Thats messed up... I could sell somebody all the parts brand new to build that exact bike and it would come out cheaper.
> *


i just dont get it


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 23 2006, 08:16 PM~4914110
> *Thats messed up... I could sell somebody all the parts brand new to build that exact bike and it would come out cheaper.
> *


ya...the "buy it now price" is like...the price of my car


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

OK GUYS, THERE IS A VERY GOOD EXPLINATION FOR THIS. iF Y'ALL LOOK AT WHERE HE IS FROM, IT AINT TOO FAR FROM WHERE I LIVE. tHERE ARE 2 BIG REASONS WHY HE IS SELLING IT FOR SO MUCH. WHAT HE IS SAYING IS INFACT TRUE, HE DID INVEST $3000 FOR IT :0 
iN QUEBEC, THERE IS ONE SHOP THAT SELLS THIS STUFF, AND IT IS WAY OVERPRICED. ILL GIVE YOU ALL AN EXAMPLE, A STOCK BIKE, ON 144'S IS $800, AND THATS ON A GOOD DAY. :uh: 
NOW THE GUY HAS PROBABLY HAD IT FOR A WHILE, AND WHEN HE GOT IT IT WAS EVEN MORE EXPENSIVE THAN NOW. HE WAS PROBABLY HER FIRST BIG CUSTOMER. THE OTHER REASON IS THAT IF YOU ALL LOOK AT YOUR BIKE PEICES, HOW MANY OF THEM ARE AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER PEICES. ONLY A COUPLE OF COMPANIES GET THEIR SHIT FROM THEM. I THINK FNR GETS THEIR SHIT AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. IM SURE A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WHO SELL PEICES ROUND HERE CAN BE HONEST TO SAY THAT THEY DONT SELL AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER PEICES 
ANYWASY, I FEEL BAD FOR THIS KID, CUZ NOW HE GOT STUCK SPENDING SOOOO MUCH, AND NOW HE GONNA LOSE MORE THAN HALF OF WHAT HE SPENT 
 OH WELL....


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

WHY DONT PEOPLE MAIL ORDER/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i mail order anything you need lmao DLK #1 lowrider bike shop on LIL


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 21 2006, 05:28 PM~4896483
> *
> old skool handle bars nice chrome
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ambrosio-Italy-Handleb...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


I got tons of those bars

That bike that was listed for 1000 is very expensive.. and in Manitoba, a set of chrome 144s is 150 which is also pretty steep.. The kid isn't going to make his money back. up here he could maybe get 600...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 24 2006, 02:01 AM~4916870
> *OK GUYS, THERE IS A VERY GOOD EXPLINATION FOR THIS. iF Y'ALL LOOK AT WHERE HE IS FROM, IT AINT TOO FAR FROM WHERE I LIVE. tHERE ARE 2 BIG REASONS WHY HE IS SELLING IT FOR SO MUCH. WHAT HE IS SAYING IS INFACT TRUE, HE DID INVEST $3000 FOR IT  :0
> iN QUEBEC, THERE IS ONE SHOP THAT SELLS THIS STUFF, AND IT IS WAY OVERPRICED. ILL GIVE YOU ALL AN EXAMPLE, A STOCK BIKE, ON 144'S IS $800, AND THATS ON A GOOD DAY.  :uh:
> NOW THE GUY HAS PROBABLY HAD IT FOR A WHILE, AND WHEN HE GOT IT IT WAS EVEN MORE EXPENSIVE THAN NOW. HE WAS PROBABLY HER FIRST BIG CUSTOMER. THE OTHER REASON IS THAT IF YOU ALL LOOK AT YOUR BIKE PEICES, HOW MANY OF THEM ARE AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER PEICES. ONLY A COUPLE OF COMPANIES GET THEIR SHIT FROM THEM. I THINK FNR GETS THEIR SHIT AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. IM SURE A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WHO SELL PEICES ROUND HERE CAN BE HONEST TO SAY THAT THEY DONT SELL AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER PEICES ANYWASY, I FEEL BAD FOR THIS KID, CUZ NOW HE GOT STUCK SPENDING SOOOO MUCH, AND NOW HE GONNA LOSE MORE THAN HALF OF WHAT HE SPENT
> ...


 :uh: What is an "Authentic Low Rider Part"? Just because it says "Low Rider" on the piece doesn't make it authentic or any better than something with out the name. Also only one company's parts has "Low Rider" stamped into them and it is a company logo not a stamp claiming it is an authentic piece. Bottom line there is no such thing as an "Authentic Low Rider Part"

Even with the added shipping involved I still would have saved him ALOT of $


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

You being a dealer of beices can be honest with me, it has more value cuz it is rarely seen, dont you think? To me they are the original.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 24 2006, 01:47 PM~4919559
> *You being a dealer of beices can be honest with me, it has more value cuz it is rarely seen, dont you think? To me they are the original.
> *


Accually probablly 80% of the people selling parts are selling the parts stamped "Lowrider" so it is not rare.Before they stamped them "Low Rider" they use to stamp them "Lowrider Collection". The only parts that I would consider rare would be the ones with the "Low Rider" magazine logo stamped into them. Them parts would be the only true original Low Rider parts and that was around 1993-1997 or so, Right before Aztlan took over. But they are still the same parts quality wise as everyone elses. I don't feel that stamped parts hold any more value than unstamped parts. They are all basically the same parts made by the same manufacturer. The only difference is one importer decides to put their company logo on their parts and the other doesn't. Accually whenever I personally build a bike I use parts without stampings.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 24 2006, 12:04 PM~4919669
> *Accually probablly 80% of the people selling parts are selling the parts stamped "Lowrider" so it is not rare.Before they stamped them "Low Rider" they use to stamp them "Lowrider Collection". The only parts that I would consider rare would be the ones with the "Low Rider" magazine logo stamped into them. Them parts would be the only true original Low Rider parts and that was around 1993-1997 or so, Right before Aztlan took over. But they are still the same parts quality wise as everyone elses. I don't feel that stamped parts hold any more value than unstamped parts. They are all basically the same parts made by the same manufacturer. The only difference is one importer decides to put their company logo on their parts and the other doesn't. Accually whenever I personally build a bike I use parts without stampings.
> *


Ok, you win


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

ah ah the guy live in beloeil...I live here lol the guy are fucking crazy...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 24 2006, 03:00 PM~4920058
> *Ok, you win
> *


I didn't expect to win or lose the conversation. Just shareing some useful info. I've been around this game a long time. Sorry if it came across wrong


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

this has got to be the gayest/worst name of a topic in, not just layitlow, but probably the whole world. :angry: :twak:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloke_@Feb 24 2006, 11:17 PM~4922911
> *this has got to be the gayest/worst name of a topic in, not just layitlow, but probably the whole world.  :angry:  :twak:
> *


umm ok.......


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 24 2006, 03:04 PM~4919669
> *Accually probablly 80% of the people selling parts are selling the parts stamped "Lowrider" so it is not rare.Before they stamped them "Low Rider" they use to stamp them "Lowrider Collection". The only parts that I would consider rare would be the ones with the "Low Rider" magazine logo stamped into them. Them parts would be the only true original Low Rider parts and that was around 1993-1997 or so, Right before Aztlan took over. But they are still the same parts quality wise as everyone elses. I don't feel that stamped parts hold any more value than unstamped parts. They are all basically the same parts made by the same manufacturer. The only difference is one importer decides to put their company logo on their parts and the other doesn't. Accually whenever I personally build a bike I use parts without stampings.
> *


not to shoot down your info... but rather to back it up... the gold sprocket is stamped with LOWRIDER COLLECTION ... this guy probably had this bike a while


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloke_@Feb 24 2006, 08:17 PM~4922911
> *this has got to be the gayest/worst name of a topic in, not just layitlow, but probably the whole world.  :angry:  :twak:
> *


 shut the fuk up


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Whitepac lol


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 24 2006, 10:27 PM~4922967
> *not to shoot down your info... but rather to back it up... the gold sprocket is stamped with LOWRIDER COLLECTION ... this guy probably had this bike a while
> *


Yea, some parts, like the sprockets, we get in today still have the old "lowrider collection" stamping while others are just stamped "low rider"


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2006, 04:53 PM~4923126
> * shut the fuk up
> *




sorry eric :happysad:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: this one is good some 72 fans and 15 of shipping http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-chopper-custo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/bike-frame-antique-low...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-LIL-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GIRLS-SCHWINN-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-Schwinn-FRAME-fas...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-parts...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I shouldnt be looking at this, Im going to get in trouble again.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Schwinn-Slik-Chik...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2006, 09:05 AM~4959315
> *I shouldnt be looking at this, Im going to get in trouble again.
> *


HAHAHA ME TOO


----------



## tw1sted (Apr 10, 2005)

for sale. lowrider bike on ebay


heres a good deal..


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tw1sted_@Mar 2 2006, 10:54 PM~4964582
> *for sale. lowrider bike on ebay
> heres a good deal..
> *


You should part it out you'll make wway more. I'll buy the handlebars for 100?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tw1sted_@Mar 2 2006, 10:54 PM~4964582
> *for sale. lowrider bike on ebay
> heres a good deal..
> *


just a suggestion, start off low with a reserve price


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

springer forks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more of them 
a semi cusom frame and trike kit http://cgi.ebay.com/20-inch-custom-lowride...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

not a good deal more like WTF :scrutinize: :twak: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Classic-Lowrider-Bicyc...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/144-Spoke-26-Wheel-Set...1QQcmdZViewItem some 26 inch 144's with tires


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

20 inch fans http://cgi.ebay.com/20-72-FAN-SPOKE-CHROME...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

20" chrome bent set of forks. $10!!!

FORKS


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

20" Chrome Sissy bar. $1.50!

Sissy Bar


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't know if these have been posted, but here are some more!

Krate rims!!!
Krate wheels

Schwinn girls bike!
Schwin girls

Schwinn Lil Chik!
Lil Chik

Stingray Jr!
Stingray


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

144 SPOKE WHEELS, RIMS AND TIRES! $.99!!!

144 SPOKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TO GOOD TO BE TRUE... DAMN.. IF I ONLY HAD 20 BUCKS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

are those yours joe anthony?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

a cheap bratz bike if your by indy 
http://cgi.ebay.com/23-Stingray-Styled-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just won 3 LRB magazines for $2 and $3 for shipping


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

nice noe man what ones?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the one with Legions Bike club of the year, Casino Dreamin, and Lil Hell Raiser


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

20" bike bondo frame not bad
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-bike-b...1QQcmdZViewItem

this guy is someking something 900 for a bike haha he got a basket on the back
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Built-Lowrider_...1QQcmdZViewItem


a bling bling bike cheap 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-Chrome-S...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that first bike belongs to some layitlow member. he came on for a while and tried selling it here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 6 2006, 02:58 PM~5191496
> *20" bike bondo frame not bad
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-bike-b...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


that second one, :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey noe scan them or take pictures of the casino dreamin one :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 6 2006, 03:04 PM~5191535
> *hey noe scan them or take pictures of the casino dreamin one  :biggrin:
> *


i'll do it when i get them


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2006, 04:03 PM~5191525
> *that second one, :roflmao:
> *


lol a home made grocery getter


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/REAL-GOLD-PLATED-BENT-...1QQcmdZViewItem 

^^^^^ gold forks :biggrin: 



http://cgi.ebay.com/REAL-GOLD-PLATED-TWIST...1QQcmdZViewItem

^^^gold handle bars


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Custom-Painted-Ho...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i think this guy is fooling people i dont remeber schwinn making chrome frames and it doesnt have the kickstand welded to the frame 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWIIN-LOWRIDER-BIKE-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Whoa, fenders (or in his case finders) cost him $50 alone! Sissy handle bars for $35? .......................


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-bicycle-...1QQcmdZViewItem


hey i found this  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 7 2006, 11:32 PM~5388711
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-bicycle-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> hey i found this    :0  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you werent selling it noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just decided to last night


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats ya reserve noe ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 8 2006, 06:25 AM~5389201
> *Whats ya reserve noe ?
> *


less than half of what i spent on it :biggrin:


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Why are you selling it NOE?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

found this frame but i dont know a little to uumm ya ... but hey diffrent


http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-low-rider-20-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 9 2006, 11:26 PM~5400792
> *found this frame but i dont know a little to uumm ya ... but hey diffrent
> http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-low-rider-20-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



that was a pretty cool looking frame......not exactly my style, but it was nice looking.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 8 2006, 09:59 AM~5390176
> *less than half of what i spent on it :biggrin:
> *


$400


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 9 2006, 10:26 PM~5400792
> *found this frame but i dont know a little to uumm ya ... but hey diffrent
> http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-low-rider-20-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Too bad its not a Schwinn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 10 2006, 06:52 AM~5401356
> *$400
> *


something like that


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HURRY UP AND BID


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

TWISTED PEDALS!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gay ass bondo frame 20 buks :0 http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-16-BOYS-CUSTOM-...1QQcmdZViewItem

some niceer one from same dude :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-20-CUSTOM-BOYS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2006, 06:26 PM~5423564
> *gay ass bondo frame 20 buks  :0 http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-16-BOYS-CUSTOM-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> some niceer one from same dude :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-20-CUSTOM-BOYS...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u cant beat that shit for 20 buks :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

scwinn frame


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE PAYPAL TO BE ON EBAY??


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I MEANT DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE PAYPAL TO BUY SHIT ON EBAY


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

whack ...show winner trike 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-SCHWINN-SHOW-BI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

6 frames and parts starting at $99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Schwinn-Bicycl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2006, 08:39 AM~5493940
> *6 frames and parts starting at $99
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Schwinn-Bicycl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


HAHAHAHAHA I saw this but was too lazy to find this topic.....good thing your on it :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 8 2006, 05:09 AM~5389188
> *i just decided to last night
> *


so how much didyou end up getting for it noe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i think reserve was not met so i think he did not sell it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey noe post those magz you got :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more deals this are hot :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-lowrider-wheels-ti...1QQcmdZViewItem

144s cheap cheap 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-CUSTOM-B...1QQcmdZViewItem bondo frame


nice bike 
http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-all-twis...1QQcmdZViewItem
with other bondoframe spare 

parts and some 144s cheap http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-WHEEL-AND-FO...1QQcmdZViewItem

gay frame fukekn 20 50 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-20-BOYS-CUSTOM-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 28 2006, 10:59 PM~5511908
> *hey noe post those magz you got  :biggrin:
> *


i think i paid like $6 shipped


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what about the inside of casino dreaming post a picture of it :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 1 2006, 11:46 AM~5533183
> *what about the inside of casino dreaming post a picture of it  :biggrin:
> *


You read my mind Kenny i want to see fonzys best job ever as i been told


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i have the middle and its good ilike it alot but i need more magazines :around: :around: iam going to go crazy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 1 2006, 12:49 PM~5533204
> *You read my mind Kenny i want to see fonzys best job ever as i been told
> *


it really is good, almost as good as mine, lol :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

post the inside noe come on dont be like that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm uploading them as i type, :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk yea i reallly want to see that mag
i won that bid but i never paid but i guess Noe was a better home lol

really did win them magazines


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't take pics of every page, just the ones i though y'all would like, i'm gonna start a topic in a little while


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk yea thanks Noe 
lol wen Kenny sees this lol he be like :0


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bike-Bicycle-Banana-Se...1QQcmdZViewItem

fast olny 6 min left


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know it is not ebay but i am selling Traditional Lowriding Magazine for now on if anybody needs one get at me i will hook u up i have 25 on the way and i have sold 10 so far


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dose it have a fetured bike
and no rim ads?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2006, 01:33 PM~5545903
> *dose it have a fetured bike
> and no rim ads?
> *


yes there is a bike and no there are no rim ads


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 3 2006, 02:22 PM~5545857
> *i know it is not ebay but i am selling Traditional Lowriding Magazine for now on if anybody needs one get at me i will hook u up i have 25 on the way and i have sold 10 so far
> 
> 
> ...


for how much


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2006, 03:35 PM~5545908
> *yes there is a bike and no there are no rim ads
> *


yea what he said and it will be $5+ship they run $5.99 in stores when u can find them in stores lol but DLK is one of the few that have it


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1940s-schwinn-whizzer-...1QQcmdZViewItem 
its nice


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 3 2006, 02:22 PM~5545857
> *i know it is not ebay but i am selling Traditional Lowriding Magazine for now on if anybody needs one get at me i will hook u up i have 25 on the way and i have sold 10 so far
> 
> 
> ...



are those two diffrent issues or just a diffrent cover?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Different Covers same issue, someone post up a pic of the bike that is featured


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

not that many have issues if you do not pay for a year most people do not get them there is a couple that has got some but down lwo kustomz will ship out any where and i will have it at my booth at show i am going to be selling at


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/one-of-a-kind-custom-l...1QQcmdZViewItem 







Only $1,750.00


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

GROVEY REC LOL
LET EM FIND DEALS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Anybody want to buy my art  not sure how much too ask for since i never sold my art before
MY ART


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MORE DEALS
2 LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 60 BUKS LOCAL FOR CALI FOOS
http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-LOWRIDER-BIKES_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem

SOME BABY DS HELLA CHEAP
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-20-72-sp...1QQcmdZViewItem

TURN TABLE
SHOE CHROME
http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bicycle-displ...1QQcmdZViewItem

BLACK BONDO FRAME
BIKE
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Custom-Bicycl...1QQcmdZViewItem

SIC MOTHERFUEN RIMS
I WANT SOME 
LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-20-144-S...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 15 2006, 11:59 PM~5615793
> *MORE DEALS
> 2 LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 60 BUKS LOCAL FOR CALI FOOS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-LOWRIDER-BIKES_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


that guy has 0 feedback, don't know if i could trust him


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

some square twisted forks seems to have a schwinn yolkor some different crown
http://cgi.ebay.com/TWISTED-FORKS-LOW-RIDE...1QQcmdZViewItem
some cheap 144's
http://cgi.ebay.com/HISTOP-RIMS-TIRES-LOW-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

thats not art, stupid, its just the result of a dork with no girlfriend and alot of crayons


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Jun 16 2006, 03:38 PM~5619459
> *thats not art, stupid, its just the result of a dork with no girlfriend and alot of crayons
> *


i wouldnt be talking any shit if i were you, as you havent posted a single picture of anything you have created/built/or own.


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

thats cuz i dont own a camera


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlifted64ssQQhtZ-1
Bicycle frame for sale


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bicycle-Hydra...bayphotohosting


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn u posted them cillenders


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea, i want those cylinder but i dont have money right now.... Good shit always comes up when you dont have money


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Whats up! Selling some of my stuff on Ebay that I don't need anymore. But if you don't have an account and want to bid on one item for a certain price, PM me to let me know how much and what payment method you plan to use(Money order, Paypal, or very concealed cash) and I will put in a bid for you with one of my other accounts!!! Thanks!

<a href=\'http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZanthony_1269QQhtZ-1\' target=\'_blank\'>LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS</a>

PM me please for any questions. Thanks![


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Barn-Fresh-1968-Schwin...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a good deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i just got out bid on that one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 11 2006, 11:01 AM~5753544
> *i just got out bid on that one
> *


for the cylinders?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep lol
at last moment ill bid again


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there up to 85 bucks plus shipping rather just order from pro hopper for a few bucks more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ikno i just saw i was going to bid again
fuk that new ones are 90 + shpping just better and new chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:23 PM~5755117
> *there up to 85 bucks plus shipping rather just order from pro hopper for a few bucks more
> *


cuttys mad cause he got outbid.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop i got 2 sets alredy no need to be mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

see what I mean, hes pissed. Spit'in fire and shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 03:45 PM~5755228
> *see what I mean, hes pissed. Spit'in fire and shit.
> *


lol thats shits funny i bet you were think about this but with a serious face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 12 2006, 02:01 AM~5758098
> *lol thats shits funny i bet you were think about this but with a serious face  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cuttys always mad. Now I get to put these cylinders on one of my new red projects.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

check out these rims

http://cgi.ebay.com/39575-20-SE-TWIN-PATTE...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice rims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

check these out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

ummmmm,yeah, those are called forks and the other are 144 spoke wheels.....great find, im sure nobody else had ever seen those on there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah I just bought those FORKS for my nefews bike was a great deal. thought I would share the knowledge. and every one is always looking for 20 in 144s cheap here they are.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=280003939980


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 10:11 AM~5826882
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=280003939980
> *


wtf?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2006, 11:13 AM~5826892
> *wtf?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul got cought buyin a flower seat for his new bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Stalkin me and shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2006, 12:20 PM~5826941
> *Stalkin me and shit.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:



this is not bad for the price
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Classic-Schwinn-St...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

dawm thats a bad ass 64........


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

mini where did you found that one?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

on ebay :uh:


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-built-Low-Bike-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT BIKE IS PRETTY KU....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-original-schwinn-...1QQcmdZViewItem

if any bodys intrested i throw this on ebay a lil while ago so if you want it just bid on it :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...pe%3Dcompetitor

not ebay but ok prices


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 24 2006, 10:42 PM~5836300
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-original-schwinn-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> if any bodys intrested i throw this on ebay a lil while ago so if you want it just bid on it  :biggrin:
> *



the link doesn't work


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 25 2006, 07:22 AM~5838101
> *the link doesn't work
> *


X2....AND Y DUZ THAT SHIT HAPPEN?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 08:26 PM~5835634
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-built-Low-Bike-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Dawm cutty i was bidding on that bike foo...


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

donno if this is to any use to anyone i think they want too much for shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-Pixie-16-antiq...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SUPPPORT NOE WITH THESE FUKEN GREAT DEALS 

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-square-t...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-square-t...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-20-inch-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-square-t...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-square-t...1QQcmdZViewItem


OLD SKOLL BIKE NEEDS TLC CHEAP THOUGH
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bike-Custom-P...1QQcmdZViewItem

RED TRIKE KIT WITH 2 72S CHEAP BUY NOW
http://cgi.ebay.com/schwinn-lowrider-bike-...1QQcmdZViewItem

SCHWINN LIL TIGER COMPLEAT 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Lil-Ti...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rays-Lowrider-Trike_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem
nor cal trike that is nice


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey noe what is the condition on that conti wheel is it just dirty or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 02:10 PM~5860549
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Rays-Lowrider-Trike_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem
> nor cal trike that is nice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: to pricey 
??????/
its nice but to much for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nah, that fool wasnt winning anymore so hes selling it. I guess he gave up.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 thta suks lol
nice bike though
but wen ur danny and cutty its comp well i bet just gave up lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 03:20 PM~5860948
> *:0 thta suks lol
> nice bike though
> but wen ur danny and cutty its comp well i bet just gave up lol
> *


yeah, I dont think he even placed at the last show.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2006, 03:34 PM~5861024
> *yeah, I dont think he even placed at the last show.
> *


 :0 u serious


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 28 2006, 03:51 PM~5861087
> *:0 u serious
> *


yup. Its a good bike and stuff but I think hes tired of losing? Im not sure. I dont reallly talk to that guy.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya if i lost alot and wasnt winning i would sell my bike and build something completely different for sure or just up grade some parts like rims parts and shit like that :0


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2006, 03:55 PM~5860811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


First ignorant thing ive ever seen you say.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 28 2006, 04:48 PM~5861322
> *First ignorant thing ive ever seen you say.
> *


Ever?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

omg


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2006, 05:54 PM~5861356
> *Ever?
> *


Of what I seen you post on this site, yes. Thats a compliment, you are a man of knowledge, why the sudden discomfort for this man's bike. You said yourself you never spoke to him.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 28 2006, 09:03 PM~5862538
> *Of what I seen  you post on this site, yes. Thats a compliment, you are a man of knowledge, why the sudden discomfort for this man's bike. You said yourself you never spoke to him.
> *


I dont know. I dont hate the guy. Cuttys the one who had a bad experience with him.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 29 2006, 11:04 PM~5867097
> *I dont know. I dont hate the guy. Cuttys the one who had a bad experience with him.
> *


ok. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 30 2006, 08:03 AM~5868117
> *hahaha
> *


See, Cutty was the one that was going after him.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5860793
> *hey noe what is the condition on that conti wheel is it just dirty or what
> *


yeah, the tire is just dirty


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 09:36 AM~5868175
> *See, Cutty was the one that was going after him.
> *


Ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its not on ebay but they got a Schwinn stingray frame cheap (maybe 25.00 shipped) on the schwinn forum


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

3 schwinn frames 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...mMakeTrack=true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 1 2006, 10:21 AM~5881466
> *3 schwinn frames
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...mMakeTrack=true
> *


HE HAZ ALOT OF OTHER SHIT 4S4LE 2.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah im bout to bid on that


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Schwinn speedometer :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-approved-Speed...4QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 2 2006, 12:45 AM~5887105
> *Schwinn speedometer :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-approved-Speed...4QQcmdZViewItem
> *


The price is good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this is a good deal
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-TWISTED-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2006, 09:50 AM~5895833
> *this is a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-TWISTED-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0 Really good deal.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm me raul i need to talk wit you!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2006, 12:50 PM~5895833
> *this is a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-TWISTED-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


If I had a paypal acount


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i think some one bought it  i was going to get them


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much are they usualy?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 3 2006, 01:37 PM~5896139
> *how much are they usualy?
> *


over a hundred i think like 120


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

1980 SCHWINN LIL CHIK 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...mMakeTrack=true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Aug 3 2006, 01:32 PM~5896822
> *1980 SCHWINN LIL CHIK
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...mMakeTrack=true
> *


I LIKE THAT.I WOULD MAKE IT INTO A TRIKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-CHROME-Saddl...1QQcmdZViewItem

chrome seat pan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

heres a bratz bike fora starter bike :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRATZ-BIKE-GIRLS-BICYC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277600

lil tiger seat :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:18 PM~5910264
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277600
> 
> lil tiger seat :0
> *


Are you sure?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2006, 11:00 PM~5910480
> *Are you sure?
> *


NO, WHATS A GOOD PRICE ON THE SPEEDOMITERS?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:09 PM~5910542
> *NO, WHATS A GOOD PRICE ON THE SPEEDOMITERS?????
> *


Anything under $200 is good. Whats the deal? Wheres the link to the lil tiger seat?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY THING UNDER 200$ FOR THE HOLE SETUP IS GOOD?? THE TIGER LINK IS UP^^^^


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL I PUT THE WRONG LINK MY BAD, JUST GO TO EBAY.COM THE PUT SCHWINN IN AND LOOK THRO THE PAGES AND U WILL SEE IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:16 PM~5910583
> *ANY THING UNDER 200$ FOR THE HOLE SETUP IS GOOD?? THE TIGER LINK IS UP^^^^
> *



This link does not take me to a page with a lil tiger seat. It takes me somewhere else. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277600

$200 is what I heard a perfect speedometer with all parts included goes for.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

O OK I PUT THE WRONG LINK IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup, fix it.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IDK WHERE ITS AT NOW


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-20-Speedometer...1QQcmdZViewItem

IS THIS A GOOD DEAL?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 6 2006, 11:23 PM~5916151
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-20-Speedometer...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> IS THIS A GOOD DEAL?????
> *


no. Stay away from that shit


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2006, 11:23 PM~5916153
> *no. Stay away from that shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck that shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK I WASENT SURE IT LOOKED KINDA FUNNY


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 6 2006, 02:19 AM~5910603
> *O OK I PUT THE WRONG LINK IT
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Stingr...1QQcmdZViewItem :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 7 2006, 10:16 AM~5917709
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Stingr...1QQcmdZViewItem :biggrin:
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BICYCL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DEAD LINK.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Cruiser-Carte...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-REALM-LOWRIDER-BEA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

"THE BEST DEAL YET!"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Forgot the link LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-20-WHITEWALL-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2006, 10:59 PM~5952131
> *Forgot the link LOL
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-20-WHITEWALL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just bought for a buck with 3.51 shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=018


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 01:03 AM~5952311
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


X4,OOO,OOO,OOO,OOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2006, 01:59 AM~5952131
> *Forgot the link LOL
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-20-WHITEWALL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Just a joke :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2006, 12:28 PM~5953969
> *just bought for a buck with 3.51 shipping
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=018
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2006, 04:28 PM~5953969
> *just bought for a buck with 3.51 shipping
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=018
> *


i was goin 2 bid on dem but i saw that the sipping was $11 :uh: good buy fo u tho :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I only paid 3.51 for shipping


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lucky......but man my homie got a pair of twisted spoke rims for 100now hes tryin to sell them 2 me fo 199.99 (this is the price he atualy wants :uh: )


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 12 2006, 07:49 PM~5955424
> *lucky......but  man my homie got a pair of twisted spoke rims for 100now hes tryin to sell them 2 me fo 199.99 (this is the price he atualy wants  :uh: )
> *


THEN HES NOT REALLY YOUR HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

it seems that way ......pero naw hes been there since we were youngsters ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5955424
> *lucky......but  man my homie got a pair of twisted spoke rims for 100now hes tryin to sell them 2 me fo 199.99 (this is the price he atualy wants  :uh: )
> *


sell you the pedals for double the price. LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 12 2006, 07:54 PM~5955452
> *it seems that way ......pero naw hes been there since we were youngsters ...
> *


EVER MORE OF A REASON FOR HIM NOT TO MAKE EXTRA MONEY OFF YOU


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ha ha ... :scrutinize:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah u rigth im kick his ass 2moro :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/schwinn-pixie-girls-lo...1QQcmdZViewItem

16" girls Pixie
I've never seen this frame before.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-Schwinn-16-inch-S...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 14 2006, 06:58 AM~5963508
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/schwinn-pixie-girls-lo...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 16" girls Pixie
> ...


that's a nice little bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I hoad to buy some other goodies for my trike. Otherwise I would have picked it up.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i remember bidding on a schwinn 16 inch girls frame that was here locally but someone outbid me at the last second :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 07:27 PM~5964334
> *i remember bidding on a schwinn 16 inch girls frame that was here locally but someone outbid me at the last second :angry:
> *


You gotta do the TonyO bid man. watch it watch it watch it....... 20 seconds left OMG :0 watch it watch it....... 9 seconds left.......... BID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 10:35 AM~5964371
> *You gotta do the TonyO bid man.  watch it watch it watch it....... 20 seconds left OMG  :0    watch it watch it....... 9 seconds left.......... BID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


your one of those huh, :twak:



:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 07:46 PM~5964422
> *your one of those huh, :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


Yeah man that's me, TonyO the ebay theif :scrutinize:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 12 2006, 09:51 PM~5955433
> *THEN HES NOT REALLY YOUR HOMIE
> *


i agree....loose him


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5964442
> *Yeah man  that's me,  TonyO the ebay theif  :scrutinize:
> *


ruining people dreams :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got to go home now, i'm not feeling very well


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 07:53 PM~5964475
> *ruining people dreams  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: I lost a Lil Tiger a few months ago and I was pissed but I got over it :roflmao:

The thing I hate is Ebay newbies and you end up watching a bidding battle up until the end. Its like damn dude haven't you ever heard of a Proxie bid? :uh: 

I was watchin a pair of gator shoes once and the bidding got crazy at the end. I was gonna put in a proxie bid but i was like Phuck it after it got past $200. I mean the bidding was only at like $50 up until the last hour and then these two idiots start going against each other.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 11:22 AM~5964662
> *:roflmao:  I lost a Lil Tiger a few months ago and I was pissed but I got over it :roflmao:
> 
> The thing I hate is Ebay newbies and you end up watching a bidding battle up until the end.  Its like damn dude haven't you ever heard of a Proxie bid?  :uh:
> ...


now that is plain crazy







not the bidding wars, the gator shoes part, hahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 14 2006, 12:24 PM~5964676
> *now that is plain crazy
> not the bidding wars, the gator shoes part, hahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2006, 01:22 PM~5964662
> *
> 
> *


 I guess you are a pimp .......................Were they Now & later :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:       :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Custom Fibreglass Fenders

$60US Starting Price ( $30US Shipping ) and if price is over $80 Free Shipping


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 16 2006, 05:48 PM~5982729
> *Custom Fibreglass Fenders
> 
> $60US Starting Price ( $30US Shipping ) and if price is over $80 Free Shipping
> *


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Twisted-Low-Rider-Bike_...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 16 2006, 08:21 PM~5983746
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Twisted-Low-Rider-Bike_...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



:roflmao: Battery charged. Don't worry its loud and it thumps!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i have this stand for sale $25 shipped or best offer


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

R THERE LOWER ONES THAT DONT STAND SO HI UP?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 17 2006, 05:34 PM~5988338
> *R THERE LOWER ONES THAT DONT STAND SO HI UP?
> *


its adjustable. here it is with my bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH 4$HO!THATS KU!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 17 2006, 02:50 PM~5988917
> *its adjustable. here it is with my bike
> 
> 
> ...


hold on where did you get that bat holder  i want one and pleae dont say ebay please


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 17 2006, 07:45 PM~5989735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooh hell na


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 18 2006, 01:36 AM~5991885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some funny shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 10:36 AM~5994311
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


ima bid on it!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 18 2006, 12:26 PM~5995064
> *ima bid on it!
> *


shit some one outbidded me.............. :angry:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 09:36 AM~5994311
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i dont know make sure before you pay for it he shows you actuall pictures of the thing  sounds to good to be true :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 07:36 PM~5994311
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


You shoulda kept that 1 to yourself homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 18 2006, 03:36 PM~5995512
> *You shoulda kept that 1 to yourself homie
> *


i RELY DONT LIKE HEADLIGHTS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

some more
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=016
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=002
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=010
:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

good deal http://cgi.ebay.com/ALL-CHROME-LOWRIDER-BI...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-MINI-...1QQcmdZViewItem

:biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-ST-METAL-6-x24...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-BIKE-TWISTED-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-BIKE-CUSTOM-FO...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-BIKE-TWISTED-P...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistah_ay0 (Aug 15, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/195937524.html

not ebay but its just as good :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistah_ay0_@Aug 19 2006, 09:30 PM~6002325
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/195937524.html
> 
> not ebay but its just as good  :biggrin:
> *


that bike was alredy posted on here


----------



## j-mcfly (Aug 17, 2006)

hey, try www.battleaxecycles.com for good prices on stuff you can't find on ebay, i've got alot of stuff from them with no problems.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j-mcfly_@Aug 20 2006, 02:35 PM~6005297
> *hey, try www.battleaxecycles.com for good prices on stuff you can't find on ebay, i've got alot of stuff from them with no problems.
> *


alight man :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/STRETCHED-CRUISER-CHOP...1QQcmdZViewItem :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its only like 69 bills


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Wicker basket!! AWESOME!!! :cheesy:









I'm going to get twenty-nine! WHOO!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Seriously though, THIS SHIT would be a steal even if it was $599.00


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

bid....... homie bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

highest bidder is 83cutless 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 21 2006, 07:14 AM~6007650
> *Seriously though, THIS SHIT would be a steal even if it was $599.00
> *


Score :thumbsup: I gotta get that for my bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 21 2006, 11:05 AM~6010734
> *highest bidder is 83cutless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


u mad now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:38 PM~6012381
> *u mad now?
> *


What is it? The page is messed up.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

engraved head lite from hernan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:42 PM~6012407
> *engraved head lite from hernan
> *


great.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

and theres a engraved extended crown from hernan too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:44 PM~6012424
> *and theres a engraved extended crown from hernan too
> *


Thats cool that your buying them for Danny.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 03:46 PM~6012436
> *Thats cool that your buying them for Danny.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 01:55 PM~6001063
> *some more
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> ViewItem&rd=1&item=120020660404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> ...



who out bid me on this :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 03:51 PM~6012479
> *who out bid me on this :angry:
> *


Those are some good deals.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 04:51 PM~6012479
> *who out bid me on this :angry:
> *


WHO CARES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sell a popsicle on ebay


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who gives a flyin fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to sell a custom girls frame soon.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who cares what u sell raul sell ur whole jeep for all i care


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:56 PM~6012528
> *who cares what u sell raul sell ur whole jeep for all i care
> *


cuttys hyphy.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 04:53 PM~6012502
> *who gives a flyin fuck
> *


FUCK U CUTTY GO BACK TO WATCHING THE OC


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im fuckin pissed i broke my door down alredy


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 04:57 PM~6012542
> *im fuckin pissed i broke my  door down alredy
> *


CALL PETE OVER SO HE CAN HELP U OUT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck pete i kick his ass alredy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 03:59 PM~6012561
> *CALL PETE OVER SO HE CAN HELP U OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its not funny raul i killed pete n burned him in a shallow grave


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 05:00 PM~6012571
> *its not funny raul i killed pete n burned him in a shallow grave
> *


CAUSE NOW HE HAS BILLY INSTEAD OF PETE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys next on my hit list


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i know why cuttys mad. Something happpened to his hopper.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who wouldent b mad at htat?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2006, 05:03 PM~6012597
> *i know why cuttys mad. Something happpened to his hopper.
> 
> 
> ...


lolllllllll $$$$$$$$$$$$ :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPEN!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tryin to be a bad ass right when some fine ass girls was lookin


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 05:20 PM~6012769
> *tryin to be a bad ass right when some fine ass girls was lookin
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IZ THAT REALLY URZ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 05:02 PM~6012583
> *billys next on my hit list
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 04:25 PM~6012821
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IZ THAT REALLY URZ?
> *


naw its not :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:40 PM~6013502
> *naw its not  :biggrin:
> *


HIS TRIKE DID THAT THE OTHER DAY :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:40 PM~6013502
> *naw its not  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 06:42 PM~6013511
> *HIS TRIKE DID THAT THE OTHER DAY :0
> *


I WAZ THINKIN OV MAKIN A BIKE WITH 2 TRIKE KITS,ONE IN THE FRONT AND ONE IN THE BAK....AND MAKE IT FUNCTION LIKE A HOPPER....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 05:54 PM~6013645
> *I WAZ THINKIN OV MAKIN A BIKE WITH 2 TRIKE KITS,ONE IN THE FRONT AND ONE IN THE BAK....AND MAKE IT FUNCTION LIKE A HOPPER....
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WATS SO BAD?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 PM~6013645
> *I WAZ THINKIN OV MAKIN A BIKE WITH 2 TRIKE KITS,ONE IN THE FRONT AND ONE IN THE BAK....AND MAKE IT FUNCTION LIKE A HOPPER....
> *


WOMP WOMP WOMP


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

its driffent tho homie go for it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DO IT BUT THATS ALOT OF MONEY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA ITS DIFFERENT!IM ALWAYS DOWN TO DO SUMING OUT OF THE ORDINARY....AND YEA THATS A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY......


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 21 2006, 12:05 PM~6010734
> *highest bidder is 83cutless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


not now :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2006, 12:36 PM~5994311
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-BICYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 83cutless( 144Feedback score is 100 to 499) US $105.00 Aug-21-06 19:29:06 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $102.50 Aug-21-06 19:25:42 PDT 
83cutless( 144Feedback score is 100 to 499) US $100.00 Aug-19-06 20:31:06 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $99.00 Aug-21-06 19:25:28 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $96.00 Aug-21-06 19:25:20 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $94.00 Aug-21-06 19:24:17 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $90.00 Aug-21-06 19:24:09 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $88.00 Aug-21-06 19:23:59 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $86.00 Aug-21-06 19:23:49 PDT 
slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $84.00 Aug-21-06 19:23:36 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $81.00 Aug-21-06 16:10:20 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $76.00 Aug-21-06 16:10:08 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $72.00 Aug-21-06 16:08:25 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $70.00 Aug-21-06 16:07:57 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $66.00 Aug-21-06 16:07:42 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $63.00 Aug-21-06 16:07:22 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $61.00 Aug-21-06 16:07:13 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $59.00 Aug-21-06 16:07:04 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $56.00 Aug-21-06 16:06:55 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $53.00 Aug-21-06 16:06:47 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $48.00 Aug-19-06 13:41:40 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $46.01 Aug-19-06 13:41:23 PDT 
monie_2003( 9 ) US $45.00 Aug-19-06 12:05:01 PDT 
buyfrombige1578( 71Feedback score is 50 to 99) US $40.00 Aug-19-06 07:43:42 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $35.00 Aug-18-06 13:07:37 PDT 
buyfrombige1578( 71Feedback score is 50 to 99) US $34.00 Aug-19-06 07:39:57 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $32.00 Aug-18-06 13:07:17 PDT 
monie_2003( 9 ) US $30.00 Aug-18-06 13:06:13 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $30.00 Aug-18-06 13:07:03 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $27.00 Aug-18-06 13:06:56 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $25.00 Aug-18-06 12:54:27 PDT 
monie_2003( 9 ) US $25.00 Aug-18-06 13:05:55 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $20.50 Aug-18-06 12:54:09 PDT 
m3x1c0_001( 17Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $20.00 Aug-18-06 11:41:30 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $20.00 Aug-18-06 12:53:48 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $15.00 Aug-18-06 12:53:40 PDT 
j.c13( 0 ) US $13.00 Aug-18-06 12:53:30 PDT 
monie_2003( 9 ) US $9.99 Aug-17-06 13:18:51 PDT
 look at all the no feadback bidders,A bit suspicous


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

that shit is 2 funny its probly the selle rbring ing up the price :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-20-Chrome-Tw...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-LOWRIDER-BIC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wonder who posted this
 hmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2006, 10:05 PM~6015428
> *83cutless( 144Feedback score is 100 to 499)  US $105.00  Aug-21-06 19:29:06 PDT
> slow-riders( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days)  US $102.50  Aug-21-06 19:25:42 PDT
> 83cutless( 144Feedback score is 100 to 499)  US $100.00  Aug-19-06 20:31:06 PDT
> ...


Not worth it. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2006, 01:10 AM~6015457
> *wonder who posted this
> hmmmmm
> *


forgot the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-frame-bo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

WTF? This phucker is trying to sell 12" whitewalls for $35 :twak:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lil-schwinn-tiger-stin...1QQcmdZViewItem

I just paid $10 for a set at a swap meet this weekend plus they sell them on Megalowrider and I'm sure Bone Collector has them for sale too.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

don't forget the ones i sold you. you should be getting them this week. i'm still waiting on the back wheel


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 24 2006, 01:13 AM~6026894
> *don't forget the ones i sold you. you should be getting them this week. i'm still waiting on the back wheel
> *


Lookin forward to them


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lowrider-Custom-Frame_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 23 2006, 08:51 PM~6029922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lowrider-Custom-Frame_W...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *












What a retard. Forgot to weld the top part in.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 09:55 PM~6029946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lol


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 07:55 AM~6029946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He left it open so someone can hide their stash in there at shows :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i dont think it has a hole for the chain


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 24 2006, 06:04 PM~6032000
> *i dont think it has a hole for the chain
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

this guy got some good stuff check it out
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfirstten8QQhtZ-1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 PM~6013645
> *I WAZ THINKIN OV MAKIN A BIKE WITH 2 TRIKE KITS,ONE IN THE FRONT AND ONE IN THE BAK....AND MAKE IT FUNCTION LIKE A HOPPER....
> *


already in the works.. i got a trike hopper.. 1 pump.. 3 switches. 2 batts..
front back and side to side..

standing straight up on back fender its in the 70's


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4 WHEELS?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 wheels


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOIN IT 4 WHEELS.  AND DO U HAVE UR HYDRO SETUP YET?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 08:14 PM~6037338
> *IM DOIN IT 4 WHEELS.  AND DO U HAVE UR HYDRO SETUP YET?
> *


 :uh: PICS?? LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HAVENT STARTD YET.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 07:14 PM~6037338
> *IM DOIN IT 4 WHEELS.  AND DO U HAVE UR HYDRO SETUP YET?
> *


i dont think those prohoppers are going to be able to lift it ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2006, 06:45 AM~6037592
> * HAVENT STARTD YET.
> *



Next Year? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=018
still aint recieved these im pist :angry: :twak:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 24 2006, 06:35 PM~6037034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH SOUND TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BICYCLE-PARTS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2006, 02:20 AM~6070880
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BICYCLE-PARTS...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


damn good deal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=003
is that cheap couls not find them cheaper


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'd say that's a good deal


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-PIXIE-BYCYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Girl's frame Pixie. I've never seen one before. Very rare. Local Pickup only though


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If you can afford $2500 here's a sweet restored Cotton Picker

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that could make a nice bike


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you asked for it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He relisted the Cotton picker and lowered the Buy it Now to only $2800 :cheesy: 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s_promot_widget


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2006, 09:57 AM~6073030
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-PIXIE-BYCYCLE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Girl's frame Pixie.  I've never seen one before.  Very rare. Local Pickup only though
> *


You have never seen those before?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah fuck ebay


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 08:42 PM~6086176
> *FUCK EBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 1 2006, 09:42 AM~6086176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Schwinn stuff for me.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol lol lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:38 PM~6086148
> *You have never seen those before?
> *


Nope, I've only seen one other one like that on the Schwinbike forum but that's it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 09:52 AM~6086249
> *Nope, I've only seen one other one like that on the Schwinbike forum but that's it
> *


There kinda hard to find so no one really fixes them up. I havent seen to many myself. I did see one on ebay a long time ago for cheap but I had to many frames and stuff already.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 09:03 PM~6086323
> *There kinda hard to find so no one really fixes them up. I havent seen to many myself. I did see one on ebay a long time ago for cheap but I had to many frames and stuff already.
> *


Tru dat I know the feeling. I've stopped looking at Stingrays and Pixies. I can't stop looking at Lil Tigers though. I want to fill my entire room with them for some reason. I love those lil bikes they're cool :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP BITER T :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 09:17 PM~6086416
> *SUP BITER T  :biggrin:
> *


  chillin and waiting for lunch time, I'm starving


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/custom-lowrider-show-b...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-CHROME-LOWRIDER...1QQcmdZViewItem
possably a good deal


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

1979 Schwinn for $90 Good Deal











SOLD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/6180/lo...rpics010ij1.jpg
just got it in 20.00 shipped Ebay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 4 2006, 05:41 AM~6100083
> *1979 Schwinn for $90  Good Deal
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is the uglyest seat I have ever seen.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Diamond in the Rough. Get rid of the seat, handlebars, gooseneck and replace w/chrome new parts and you have a nice 5 speed schwinn


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 02:55 PM~6110283
> *Damn, that is the uglyest seat I have ever seen.
> *


thats the same kind of schwinn i had, with that seat and handlebars and everything. i wish i would have saved all those parts, i still got the frame though


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have all of those parts i'll sell them to you. pm me if you want them


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 6 2006, 04:57 AM~6111777
> *thats the same kind of schwinn i had, with that seat and handlebars and everything. i wish i would have saved all those parts, i still got the frame though
> *



You mean that seat is OG? Schwinn actually made a seat that ugly? :barf:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem

Why the hell is the bidding at $159 on this lil Tiger with 4 days still left to go? :dunno: It looks like a normal beat up old Lil Tiger to me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 07:59 AM~6115205
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Why the hell is the bidding at $159 on this lil Tiger with 4 days still left to go? :dunno:  It looks like a normal beat up old Lil Tiger to me.
> *


Link doesnt work for me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 07:47 PM~6115457
> *Link doesnt work for me.
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem

try it now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nevermind I just cant link it, the link is too long

here's the item number

320023969469

I really don't see that one worth that much. Dude is at $189 with shipping already. It might be worth that but there's 4 days left of bidding. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 08:50 AM~6115483
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> try it now
> *


Still doesnt work.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 07:52 PM~6115494
> *Still doesnt work.
> *


Just go to ebay and enter the item number, I can't get the link to work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-QTY-VINTAGE-CAST-IR...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cast iron fence spears 

Don't worry about the auction ending, I think this guy sells them all the time

IN case the link don't work again here's the item number 290024968339


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TONY I DONT THINK YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING SO JUST STOP TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 09:59 AM~6115205
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Why the hell is the bidding at $159 on this lil Tiger with 4 days still left to go? :dunno:  It looks like a normal beat up old Lil Tiger to me.
> *



here you go Tony


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 08:59 AM~6115205
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-L...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Why the hell is the bidding at $159 on this lil Tiger with 4 days still left to go? :dunno:  It looks like a normal beat up old Lil Tiger to me.
> *



because its complete!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2006, 07:17 AM~6127913
> *because its complete!
> *


Naw I think I've seen complete ones sell for less than that.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2006, 07:29 AM~6129911
> *Naw I think I've seen complete ones sell for less than that.
> *



yeah i picked one up for $35 but it wasnt in the best condition like the one on ebay. me and a homie picked up two complete tigers for $200. thats abour the going rate for them. i usually see them for around no less than $100.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

KOO... FOO... 
FOO... KOO...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Sep 10 2006, 07:00 PM~6145094
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I wonder what the reserve is for this?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-EMERALD-...1QQcmdZViewItem
no reserve who evers in NJ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Special-edition-Snoop-...1QQcmdZViewItem
bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/custom-lowrider-bicycl...1QQcmdZViewItem
its cool, just not worth 4 bills


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 11 2006, 02:53 AM~6146860
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-EMERALD-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> no reserve who evers in NJ
> *


99 cents and no one bid on it. :0


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2006, 10:25 PM~6146081
> *I wonder what the reserve is for this?
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder. That frame is pricey too aint it. The unisex frame.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2006, 11:35 AM~6147781
> *99 cents and no one bid on it.  :0
> *



wishisaw that shit earlier... :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 11 2006, 01:54 PM~6146863
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Special-edition-Snoop-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> bullshit
> *


Snoop Dogg Edition :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-20-INCH-BICYC...1QQcmdZViewItem
looks like an old school


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2006, 10:25 PM~6146081
> *I wonder what the reserve is for this?
> 
> 
> ...


400


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-RED-KLINEDINST...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-RED-KLINEDINST...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 15 2006, 09:43 AM~6178028
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-RED-KLINEDINST...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


link dont work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=010
who lives in chicago


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

$112 for this Schwinn headlight WTF? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Item # 300027961338


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-Chrome-Lowrider-bic...1QQcmdZViewItem
who live in LA? stupid Question


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-bike-frame_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem
good deal I think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem
this is cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AWARD-WINNING-1974-LOW...1QQcmdZViewItem
never gunna get that much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2006, 11:36 AM~6264048
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-bike-frame_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem
> good deal I think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


thats 1st one is cool..
i like the theme of it.. not a bad price either.. murals alone cost 150 bucks or more


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2006, 10:36 AM~6264048
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-bike-frame_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem
> good deal I think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


those are both pretty good deals


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015
COOL


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2006, 02:42 AM~6295815
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> COOL
> *


man them bars r tight  thats wat i should make for my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-built-lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem
got some potential


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice frame, like mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-schwinn-blue-l...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

something different

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Gold-Lowrider-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970S-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Clean Lil Tiger, NEAR mint not MINT like the guy says but still worth the current bidding :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Oct 27 2006, 01:41 PM~6457278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link dont work


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bicycle-magaz...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2006, 11:41 AM~6457278
> *something different
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Gold-Lowrider-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 30 2006, 05:46 PM~6471514
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


x2 that gold looks like ass. Dull rattle can Dupont Metalic gold paint job? :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 08:40 AM~6471740
> *x2 that gold looks like ass.  Dull rattle can Dupont Metalic gold paint job? :dunno:
> *


Looks that way to me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's 14k gold


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2006, 11:41 AM~6457278
> *something different
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Gold-Lowrider-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *




THAT BIKE LOOKS LIKE DOO-DOO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 30 2006, 08:47 PM~6472498
> *it's 14k gold
> *


naw cuz the lower the karat the lighter it looks. This could be a result of crappy lighting in the pics, poor photo quality.... either way I wouldn't buy that thing :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 01:50 PM~6473334
> *naw cuz the lower the karat the lighter it looks.  This could be a result of crappy lighting in the pics, poor photo quality....  either way I wouldn't buy that thing :thumbsdown:
> *


if i buy it can i join R. O. ? :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2006, 10:37 AM~6477550
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=007
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 30 2006, 05:04 PM~6475200
> *if i buy it can i join R. O. ? :cheesy:
> *


Naw, get with tha lux instead.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 31 2006, 01:55 PM~6480154
> *Naw, get with tha lux instead.
> *


Fuck it, we want you, but not the gold bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=007
if you looking for one heres the started def perchace if I had the grip


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If you're trying to sell a leather jacket don't get a fat model :barf:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KIRKLAND-MENS-LEAT...1QQcmdZViewItem


Item number: 250044411295


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 11:20 AM~6484404
> *If you're trying to sell a leather jacket don't get a fat model :barf:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-KIRKLAND-MENS-LEAT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you wild man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 1 2006, 10:57 PM~6485614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was interested in bidding on the jacket until I saw that :barf:

Homie lost a sale from me :nono:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you know you like it........


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

ahahhhahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bat holder accessory

http://cgi.ebay.com/Baseball-Bat-Holder-to...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 130042270212


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

*www.BATTLEAXECYCLES.com IS UP FOR BID ON EBAY :0 :0 *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Established-Online-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem
Item number: 220045664595


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 5 2006, 12:55 PM~6507539
> *www.BATTLEAXECYCLES.com IS UP FOR BID ON EBAY  :0  :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Established-Online-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Item number: 220045664595
> *


thats sic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 5 2006, 07:55 PM~6507539
> *www.BATTLEAXECYCLES.com IS UP FOR BID ON EBAY  :0  :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Established-Online-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Item number: 220045664595
> *



WTF? Damn I saw those guys at the San Bernardino show this year, very nice quality parts. I hope the new owner keeps the prices down :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw that


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-SCHWINN-BICYCL...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-Lowrider-bike...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-FRONT-BA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Nov 6 2006, 08:23 PM~6516582
> *http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-SCHWINN-BICYCL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> not a schwinn
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-Lowrider-bike...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


cheap


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Nov 7 2006, 04:23 AM~6516582
> *http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-SCHWINN-BICYCL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *


Cheap but WTF kind of frame is that? That ain't no Schwinn but still kind of cool looking. 

The squared off fenders are different :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> http://cgi.ebay.ca/LOWRIDER-SCHWINN-BICYCL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thats the same frame as str8crazy80's


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-lil-Mi...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 220047204844

Lil Miss bike. Pixie wannabe but its no Lil Tiger. the guy told me the size of the frame and he said its 27" long 

Far far off from being a lil tiger :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

High bidder:	*somos1memphis( 0 )* New eBay Member (less than 30 days)
THIS DUDE ALWAYS OUTBIDS ME BUT DOES NOT HAVE ANY FEEDBACK.
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM? :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

love seat bad ass!  

heres a bad ass love seat !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 15 2006, 10:42 AM~6571750
> *love seat bad ass!
> 
> heres a bad ass love seat !
> *


Wow that really is a bad ass love seat :thumbsup: Kind of funny though, its a love seat for ONE person to fit in :roflmao: Hmm, he be makin love to himself wahahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2006, 08:41 AM~6572558
> *Wow that really is a bad ass love seat :thumbsup:  Kind of funny though, its a love seat for ONE person to fit in :roflmao:  Hmm, he be makin love to himself </span>wahahahaha
> *


the expert :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 15 2006, 10:43 PM~6574465
> *the expert :biggrin:
> *


40 yr old VirginOwned :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i meant you were the expert, dufus


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM AN EXPERT







































AT BOINKING CHICKS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2006, 03:11 PM~6574598
> *40 yr old VirginOwned :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol hahahah i cant stop laghing..........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:30 PM~6574764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-plated-twisted-fe...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

those fenders belong to the that trike !!! fatal attraction ! and so does that love seat i posted up i guess he parting out the trike ? :0


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 16 2006, 02:55 PM~6583134
> *:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-plated-twisted-fe...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


damn thats a good deal!
too bad i cant bid on it right now


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/234360086.html

its not ebay but what ever ! way to much but looks alright !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Luxury-Lowrider-Choppe...1QQcmdZViewItem
YES IT IS LUXURY, BUT IS TS LUXURIOUS?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:30 PM~6574764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-Bicycle-Tire...1QQcmdZViewItem
THIS DUDE IS CRAZY!!!!!MESSAGE TELLING HOW MUCH HES CRAZY
HE EVEN TRIED TO BACK UP WHY HIS PRICES ARE SO HIGH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WTF HE THINKIN DAM


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2006, 12:58 PM~6589357
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Luxury-Lowrider-Choppe...1QQcmdZViewItem
> YES IT IS LUXURY, BUT IS TS LUXURIOUS?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-CUSTO...1QQcmdZViewItem


clean ass og lowrider status 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THAT BIKE IZ FAT!!IM LIKIN THAT STYLE!I WANT THOSE KINDA FENDERS ON MY TRIKE.  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Lowrider-Scooter_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem
hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
interesting


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 11:15 PM~6641996
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/A-Lowrider-Scooter_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> interesting
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-CHOPPER-BICYCLE...1QQcmdZViewItem

Same frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 26 2006, 11:31 PM~6642093
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-CHOPPER-BICYCLE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Same frame?
> *


I SAW THAT TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SICK-TWISTED-LOWRIDER-...1QQcmdZViewItem
uh oh...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-built-lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem
hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Would you want this jacket after this fooker was wearin it? :barf:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Lambskin-LEATHER...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 220054756553


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hell no it probably smells like old man or lots of cheap beer or rich mohagany


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 4 2006, 08:23 PM~6690715
> *hell no it probably smells like old man or lots of cheap beer or rich mohagany
> *


Ask the guy if a free case of Blue Ribbon beer comes with it :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy: http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-show-win...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-LOW-R...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/RAT-ROD-LOWRIDER-BICYC...1QQcmdZViewItem :cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

the flame bike is tight like the fender braces


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

My chopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting

Item number: 160062110773


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

any more good deals out there? :dunno:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

New link to the chopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...77944&rd=1&rd=1

Item number: 160064677944


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

a lil tiger 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem

clean og shcwinn lowrider
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-CUSTO...1QQcmdZViewItem

fatal attration's frame 2 bes trike of year winner back in the day
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-built-lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-CUSTOM-TWISTE...1QQcmdZViewItem 36 twisted spokes chkeap


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lil tiger link dont work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

cheep trike 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150073266993


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you wanna start a metal fabrication biz heres the investment you need
290074534861 item# Ebay


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HERE IS A COUPLE EBAY DEALS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170074791833 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170074787180

JUST HIT UP MY EBAY STORE FOR GOOD DEALS
http://stores.ebay.com/down-low-kustomz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Glad to see somebody revived this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 04:43 PM~7084424
> *Glad to see somebody revived this topic :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

double twisted butterfly pedals 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170075766487


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a all twisted chrome seat.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170075773618


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this is not a deal but damn i wonder what other old school bike are going to end up ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/26-Custom-Lowrider-Bik...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A LIL HISTORY LESSON


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-Bike-parts-h...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 29 2007, 07:08 PM~7121385
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-Bike-parts-h...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


LINK DOES NOT WORK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a good deal to add lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170076502924 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 30 2007, 05:48 PM~7131339
> *here is a good deal to add lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170076502924  :biggrin:
> *


yea i am just trying to hook up my ebay people lol


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK HOMIES HERE IS A COUPLE MORE GOOD DEALS ON SOME PARTS 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MESE:IT 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MESE:IT 

TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE SO I CAN POST THEM UP :biggrin:

CHECK OUT MY EBAY STORE TO FOR MORE DEALS
http://stores.ebay.com/down-low-kustomz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

CHROME ALL TWISTEED GOOSENECK :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170077444775


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not a good deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Rare-1950-Grip...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a good deal 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170078129642


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

7.00 shipped Its mine!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 10:11 AM~7169316
> *Not a good deal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Rare-1950-Grip...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Nice grips but $125? What they smoking? :ugh:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2007, 03:24 PM~7172748
> *here is a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170078129642
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## marya (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure if its that good of a deal,but it is an interesting bike :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...59960&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marya_@Feb 8 2007, 07:31 PM~7212870
> *not sure if its that good of a deal,but it is an interesting bike  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...59960&rd=1&rd=1
> *


i like them wheels but damn 90 to ship a bike WTF :uh:


----------



## marya (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 8 2007, 08:33 PM~7214123
> *i like them wheels but damn 90 to ship a bike WTF  :uh:
> *


yeah 90 for shipping seems high,maybe priority or next day :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 29 2007, 04:53 AM~7111595
> *this is not a deal but damn i wonder what other old school bike are going to end up ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/26-Custom-Lowrider-Bik...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


anyone got the overall view pic of this bike? All I can pull up is the section shots but I dont know what the main bike looks like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 9 2007, 12:34 PM~7218185
> *anyone got the overall view pic of this bike?  All I can pull up is the section shots but I dont know what the main bike looks like
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to much rake for my likeing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I WILL PUTTING UP 4 OR 5 MORE AUCTIONS TONIGHT :biggrin: AND I WILL BE RUNNING A SALE THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: I HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR MY HOMIES


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 09:57 PM~7218395
> *to much rake for my likeing
> *


x2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 12:57 PM~7218395
> *to much rake for my likeing
> *


too much period thats unrideable


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie here you go :biggrin: 
SQ twisted sprocket 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2007, 10:50 AM~7218340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think that bike was from CityLife bike club back in the day


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=260085045544
just cuz i dont need dem :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is one more :biggrin: 
140 spoke wheels
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170084170274


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is a good fixer upper.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Schwinn-Reconditi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is kinda cool. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they never came in all chrome?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 07:34 PM~7344717
> *This is kinda cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


not bad, i wonder what the reserve is?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Built-Lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

im glad the aztlan cruisers dont have those sheilds on them anymore


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

"This bicycle was custom built by professionals from an old schwinn frame. "

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Feb 25 2007, 08:55 AM~7346847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2007, 12:34 PM~7347000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

still not bad for the price, if the paint is still in good shape. some people like all that discontinued lowrider stuff


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7347000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is one more from me 
http://cgi.ebay.com/chrome-twisted-lowride...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:roflmao:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...mMakeTrack=true

Item number: 140096943252

Charity has purchased a Garmin StreetPilot c330 Auto GPS Unit for this vehicle at a value of $280 and it will be shipped to the winning bidder upon auction payment. *If you are ever in a strange city where the area looks really bad, this will possibly prevent your early departure from planet Earth* because you won’t have to get out of your car to ask for directions and avoid possible muggings!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2007, 04:37 PM~7492569
> *:roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...mMakeTrack=true
> ...


thats just wrong


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Custom-Lowrider-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
lmao


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 07:29 PM~7497827
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Custom-Lowrider-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
> lmao
> *


i saw that last night think it toooo much


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2007, 05:29 PM~7497827
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Custom-Lowrider-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
> lmao
> *


the gold looks faded like a bitch :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 18 2007, 07:34 PM~7502395
> *the gold looks faded like a bitch :0
> *


oh no thats impossible it "24kt gold dipped or plated, not the cheap anodized crap"
impossible. lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 06:38 PM~7502412
> *oh no thats impossible it  "24kt gold dipped or plated, not the cheap anodized crap"
> impossible. lmao
> *


i do not care if it is dipper or plated GOLD FADES very eazy lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 18 2007, 08:11 PM~7502573
> *i do not care if it is dipper or plated GOLD FADES very eazy lol
> *


can you believe that dude put that bullshit and the price lmao


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

craigslisting posting


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Mar 19 2007, 04:11 AM~7502573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 if you polish the gold like you polish chrome it'll fade very easily. Gotta take care of gold plating, its sensitive as hell


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 07:16 PM~7502595
> *can you believe that dude put that bullshit and the price lmao
> *


SOME PEOPLE THINKS THAT THERE BIKE IS WORTH IT'S WEIGHT IN GOLD PLATED PARTS LMFAO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 18 2007, 09:19 PM~7503444
> *craigslisting posting
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-16-INCH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
looks good


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2007, 10:26 AM~7569386
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-16-INCH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> looks good
> *


 :thumbsup: 
good deal right there


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i lke these bars
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-SQ-TWIST...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7573729
> *i lke these bars
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-SQ-TWIST...oQQcmdZViewItem
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7573729
> *i lke these bars
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-SQ-TWIST...oQQcmdZViewItem
> *



lowjoker77, a.k.a. Down Low Kustomz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

definately worth the price 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-16-INCH-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

3 magazines

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-past-issues-of-Lowri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2007, 06:36 PM~7580562
> *definately worth the price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-16-INCH-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


wats the price noe ?
cant get ebay on this computer


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 29 2007, 06:43 PM~7580594
> *wats the price noe ?
> cant get ebay on this computer
> *


$450


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Mar 30 2007, 06:45 AM~7581142
> *$450
> 
> 
> ...



He ended the auction early


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

bastard...........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I f I lived over there with money to burn I would have came up on that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wtf is up with every sellig the og oldschoolbikes on ebay damn it ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Schwinn-Custom-Re...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2007, 11:53 PM~7607203
> *wtf is up with every sellig the og oldschoolbikes on ebay damn it !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Schwinn-Custom-Re...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


damn teh REV is $1000


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck yea!!!! i just scored me. schwinn crank and head tube cups and bearings, og crank, seat post and clamp. for $25 shipped! :cheesy: hope i dont get robbed again.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

on the schwinn forums


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:38 PM~7616593
> *on the schwinn forums
> *


I haven't been robbed on the Schwinn forums yet but I know there are some sneaky bastards up in there. I got some parts from there from different people and they were good about sending the items.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they need a feed back forum for that site or atleast a pinned thread


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

jaguaray ripped me off.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2007, 12:05 PM~7616816
> *jaguaray ripped me off.
> *


how


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2007, 09:08 AM~7616840
> *how
> *


i bought a speedo and head badge but he didnt send it to me. and he left the schwinn forums.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2007, 12:11 PM~7616861
> *i bought a speedo and head badge but he didnt send it to me. and he left the schwinn forums.
> *


damn you got hustled
I just bought this frame today for 28.00 shipped


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem :uh: :loco:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2007, 09:27 AM~7616952
> *damn you got hustled
> I just bought this frame today for 28.00 shipped
> 
> ...


IF YOU BOUGHT FROM DUMPSTER DIVER HE WONT RIP YOU OFF.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 4 2007, 08:50 PM~7617112
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem  :uh:  :loco:
> *



$1300 :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2007, 01:27 PM~7616952
> *damn you got hustled
> I just bought this frame today for 28.00 shipped
> 
> ...


wat i tell u bitch spend ur money on one bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 4 2007, 01:18 PM~7617311
> *wat i tell u bitch spend ur money on one bike
> *


LOL fuck you
my bro bought it for me LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

bull shit bitch LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 4 2007, 10:18 AM~7617311
> *wat i tell u bitch spend ur money on one bike
> *


dont you got like 8?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 4 2007, 01:24 PM~7617341
> *bull shit bitch LOL
> *


I swear :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:25 PM~7617344
> *dont you got like 8?
> *


naw only got my trike my new shit should b in this week


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2007, 09:53 PM~7607203
> *wtf is up with every sellig the og oldschoolbikes on ebay damn it !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Schwinn-Custom-Re...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i seen that bike in lrm or lrb before


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 4 2007, 09:50 AM~7617112
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem  :uh:  :loco:
> *


i cant pass up that deal!
:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

1,300.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Apr 4 2007, 07:31 PM~7619882
> *i cant pass up that deal!
> :cheesy:
> *


no u cant cuz its a babe magnet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 5 2007, 05:04 AM~7620474
> *no u cant cuz its a babe magnet
> *


Oh snap I gotta snag that bike up! 



:roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-seat_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

thats some sht


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 5 2007, 05:07 PM~7622899
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-seat_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Buy it now $125? Oh damn I better snatch it up to guarantee I win it :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gothic-Vampire-sissy-b...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gothic-Vampire-display...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2007, 07:26 PM~7623704
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Gothic-Vampire-sissy-b...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gothic-Vampire-display...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



Those are cool, probably only worth the starting bid though.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

the sissy bar looks cool from what i can tell, hard to see with the black paint. i didnt like the handlebars though


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...66516%26fvi%3D1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LowRider-Bike-Schwin-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SCHWINN-Purple-STI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

look all the way down is it a good deal


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STING-RAY-BIKE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 27 2007, 06:53 PM~7788910
> *http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...,0,0,0&format=0
> *


i like those kind of forks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good deal if you looking for a stretch
http://cgi.ebay.com/STRETCHED-BEACH-CRUISE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bicycle-Chrom...1QQcmdZViewItem
the perfect starter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

double SQ twisted sissy bar 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170107264293


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jump on it
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-tricycle_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get em cheap 144 spokes
http://cgi.ebay.com/20-WHEELS-144-SPOKES-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/big-lot-of-bicycle-low...1QQcmdZViewItem
ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

another ehh
http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-lot-of-bicycle-low...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 2 2007, 07:44 PM~7818516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



start your own bike business with those two lots of parts :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7818912
> *start your own bike business with those two lots of parts :thumbsup:
> *


4 and a half more years and I will have the best lowrider bike store in North TEXAS .


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2007, 08:43 PM~7818942
> *4 and a half more years and I will have the best lowrider bike store in North TEXAS .
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 12:48 PM~7818987
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


just got to let the 401 K build up :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HANDLE BARS :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170109586804


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Vans Schwinn Stingray Shoes :roflmao:


http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Vans-Vault-x-Stin...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-lowrider-bike-compl...1QQcmdZViewItem
good starter


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Frame-Lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem
another


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem
I like this one alot


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2007, 08:01 PM~7858183
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-BIKE_W...1QQcmdZViewItem
> I like this one alot
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-Bike-N...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170110920831 

:biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2007, 08:59 AM~7858172
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Frame-Lowrider-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> another
> *


thats a bratz bike, wide whitewalls




i allready got 4 of them though :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 11 2007, 03:15 AM~7878055
> *thats a bratz bike, wide whitewalls
> i allready got 4 of them though :biggrin:
> *



What an ungrateful kid:

"Purple Valour Banana Seat Custom Frame Lowrider bike. Purchased off e-bay for son's birthday and he only rode it maybe 5 times" :angry:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah but its no gt and its purple :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2007, 08:54 PM~7871559
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Lowrider-Bike-N...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


that shit looks some thing brazilians will use for the carnaval........ :cheesy:


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

lol that was a bratz bike he bought it off me was a different color at the time though his kid HAD to have it.(this was the bike when he bought it http://www.whitetrashkustoms.com/red.html and the trike i know also it is the mayor of my old home towns nephew kid is rich as hell he's had it for MANY years i think i was like 20 when he started on it and i'm 31 now


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

SCHWINN LIL TIGER FRAME.

LIL TIGER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...91230&rd=1&rd=1
I was gonna bid on this then I decided I can make one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:29 PM~7928011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

The more I look at my lil tiger the more I have second thoughts about it. I might use another frame cause Im already thinking of replacing the lower bar, removing the seat post, re doing the rear upper bars. By the time Im dont with it, theres not going to be much of the original frame left and I kida have a feeling that I can cut up a fastback frame or something and save my lil tiger. What you guys think?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 17 2007, 11:39 PM~7928092
> *
> 
> The more I look at my lil tiger the more I have second thoughts about it. I might use another frame cause Im already thinking of replacing the lower bar, removing the seat post, re doing the rear upper bars. By the time Im dont with it, theres not going to be much of the original frame left and I kida have a feeling that I can cut up a fastback frame or something and save my lil tiger. What you guys think?
> *


dont chop the tiger up. Do it old school.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:48 PM~7928142
> *dot chop the tiget do it oldschool
> *


what? :dunno: Tell me what to do obi wan!!!! :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *"Finish Juans bike. Then sell him the old school forks you have."*


He dont lie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:52 PM~7928183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-in-SCHWINN-STINGRAY...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BAJITAS-MAROO...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bicycle-Parts...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

there is good deals there is a shcwinn dirt cheap its nice 2 
mild b blu n shit good deals


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

SCHWINN STAMPED GOOSENECK

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...atchlink:top:us


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

not responding


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TRY IT NOW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...atchlink:top:us


WAY TOO MUCH!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

works now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 01:16 PM~8161356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-HAND-MADE-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Twisted-Lowrider-Bicyc...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-HAND-MADE-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> > he should have painted the batman logo on the tank.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok bike for a beguiner in so cali 
http://cgi.ebay.com/20-Lowrider-boller-cro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-STINGRAY-20in-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOW-RIDER-BIKE_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem
nice green semi 

bad ass bike
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-customized-Drago...1QQcmdZViewItem 
it was featured in lrb it’s a dragon ball z bike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

not responding


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-customized-Drago...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf
lookitup in ebay its that gold bike that fat kid was on with glases i dont remember wat issue but its a gold dragon ball z bike with a gold display


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look unde4r lowriderbikes ofcorse haha


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i cant find it lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

found it now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn I was lookin for this topic last week. TTT


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 8 2007, 12:03 AM~8499281
> *not responding
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-customized-Drago...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 8 2007, 09:40 AM~8502517
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-customized-Drago...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

custom spiderman bike
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Custom-Spider...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 11 2007, 01:17 PM~8525441
> *custom spiderman bike
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Custom-Spider...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


page doesnt work, but i found it.
looks nice, sprocket and chain let it down,
everything else is good


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

here is the auction number: 

200140290470


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea its been on ebay a couple of times i bet it never sells or somring


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

190138181893 Dude thats the code for a lil tiger I member that bike from a long time ago lady is pretty nice too.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 10 2007, 09:38 PM~8525574
> *190138181893 Dude thats the code for a lil tiger I member that bike from a long time ago lady is pretty nice too.
> *



That's not a Lil Tiger :nono:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

tomato tomatou either way its lil. Aint it a tigress?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

that aint even schwinn


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 12:04 AM~8526788
> *that aint even schwinn
> *


 Sure is buddy.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 10 2007, 11:44 PM~8526035
> *That's not a Lil Tiger :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


ima buy that bitch. nope. sorry. just drunk. :barf:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2007, 02:35 AM~8526954
> *ima buy that bitch.  nope.  sorry.  just drunk. :barf:
> *


ahhhhh ... The ole post whore cus im drunk. I have had my share. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

schwinn forks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 15 2007, 02:00 AM~8558413
> *schwinn forks
> *


70 bills





















































:no:



fukin turd


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

70 bills is about 7,000


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 15 2007, 07:34 PM~8559877
> *70 bills is about 7,000
> *



Or 70 Hundo as them crazy New Yorkers might say :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 15 2007, 03:06 AM~8558425
> *70 bills
> :no:
> fukin turd
> *



very bad condition!









I have 2 sets of the reproduced ones brand new in the box. They are the EXACT copy of the OG ones. 

pm me if anybody interested. :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2007, 12:36 PM~8559896
> *Or 70 Hundo  as them crazy New Yorkers might say :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:  Hundo or Big face bills


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 15 2007, 08:17 PM~8560196
> *:biggrin:    Hundo or Big face bills
> *



I thought it was Big Face Ben ? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

found some stuff some people might be interested in..
ram horn bars
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-STINGR...1QQcmdZViewItem

girls frame
http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Schwinn-Stingray-...1QQcmdZViewItem

og stem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stem-Gooseneck-Schwinn...1QQcmdZViewItem

lil tiger
http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Schwinn-StingRay-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

a friend just send me this 

is it me or does everbody thinks there something wrong with the price

http://cgi.ebay.com/LowRider-Shcwinn-Bike_ W0QQitemZ120153168102QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

back from the dead


----------



## DickyP (Feb 19, 2008)

I won this auction about a week ago. I bid because I wanted the frame and I plan on parting out everything else and building a custom bike around the frame only. You guys think I got a good deal considering the costs of chameleon paint?
Also, if anyone is interested in the parts, let me know. I'm letting everything go pretty cheap.


----------



## DickyP (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DickyP_@Feb 26 2008, 05:22 AM~10032345
> *I won this auction about a week ago. I bid because I wanted the frame and I plan on parting out everything else and building a custom bike around the frame only. You guys think I got a good deal considering the costs of chameleon paint?
> Also, if anyone is interested in the parts, let me know. I'm letting everything go pretty cheap.
> *


Sorry...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0206424769&rd=1


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

other then the clear pealing it looks good


----------



## DickyP (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, it looks much, much better in person. I'm working on fixing the clear peel right now.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT for the original "good deals on ebay topic"


http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Custom-Lovely-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrome-Double-Twisted-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Flat-Twisted-15-H...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good starter bike!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-SHOW-BIKE-BIC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-LASER-BONDO-LOWRIDE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10263805
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/20-LASER-BONDO-LOWRIDE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


waiting on my sissy bar from her.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-LOWRIDER-Bicycl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/full-custom-lowrider-b...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

never seen that one before :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike_W0QQitem...bayphotohosting


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/custom-low-ryder-bicyc...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?V...em=150229703293

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?V...em=190209471244

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHEELSET-26-LOWRIDER-B...7QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?V...em=150229703293

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?V...em=190209471244

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHEELSET-26-LOWRIDER-B...7QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-bike-frame_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/full-custom-lowrider-b...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Schwinn-Sting-Ray...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-STAMPED-STEMS-FITS-S...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/69-or-70-Schwinn-Sting...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger-Base...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

found these forks if anyone was wanting to attempt to make og lowrider ones

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-RED-PHANTOM-LO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i like this one

180205154798


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2008, 05:21 AM~10639358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for clown'n


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2008, 08:55 PM~11050937
> *TTT for clown'n
> *


thank you gotti your so much of a homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11050955
> *thank you gotti your so much of a homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

best deal on layitlow and ebay :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120281943865


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-lowrider-trike_...bayphotohosting
thats a good deal :0


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

and body have regular bicycle rim 36 spokes?for sale


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 16 2008, 06:29 PM~12173889
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-lowrider-trike_...bayphotohosting
> thats a good deal  :0
> *


 damn i like this one and is cheap


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

ya but u prob have to notch a path for the chain too much bondo the rest of the bike is pretty nice


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anybody looking for some warren wong's

dont know if they are real


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12294091
> *anybody looking for some warren wong's
> 
> dont know if they are real
> *












I wouldnt buy them. Too much.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 12:02 PM~12294111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 08:32 PM~12297901
> *Mine. :biggrin:
> *


should have waited.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 10:09 PM~12298306
> *should have waited.
> *


aintrealwarrenwongsjumpingthegunowned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

or are they


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

any other good deals? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 11:05 AM~12497297
> *any other good deals? :dunno:
> *


there will be very soon i will post them up as i get them :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 08:05 AM~12497297
> *any other good deals? :dunno:
> *


just check ebay... :biggrin:


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Schwinn Approved Speedo, cable, and drive. Ends in 2 days and is at $.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170289897420


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HERE IS ONE FOR YOU GUYS 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170291739344


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY MORE FAKE WONGS :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 4 2009, 04:49 PM~12598752
> *ANY MORE FAKE WONGS  :cheesy:
> *


juanGOTtiOWNEd :cheesy:


haha..jk!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 4 2009, 12:50 AM~12598168
> *HERE IS ONE FOR YOU GUYS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170291739344
> *


thanks for everyone that has checked it out over 25 people and 1 bid it is the best deal going n ebay right now


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 4 2009, 01:00 AM~12598854
> *juanGOTtiOWNEd :cheesy:
> haha..jk!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 4 2009, 02:26 AM~12599920
> *thanks for everyone that has checked it out over 25 people and 1 bid it is the best deal going n ebay right now
> *


 :biggrin: well placed a bid ! :biggrin: If I win the bid can you throw the matching forks and sisy bar ? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 5 2009, 05:02 AM~12609202
> *:biggrin: well placed a bid ! :biggrin:  If I win the bid can you throw  the matching forks and sisy bar ? :biggrin:
> *


yea for alot of $$$$$ lol :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 05:38 AM~12609344
> *yea for alot of $$$$$ lol  :biggrin:
> *


was up myspace...homie how ya doen ? :biggrin: oh do I get a myspace friend discount.?.. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609354
> *was up myspace...homie how ya doen ? :biggrin:  oh do I get a myspace friend discount.?.. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: yea if this one does good i am going to do a wholesale on there for custom parts full time :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is another Speedo kit. Looks like it comes with everything need to mount.
Starting at $0.99.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170293484053


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/bik/977553265.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hellas Schwinns on Dallas craigslist right now. dirty cheap!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 12:42 AM~12671042
> *Hellas Schwinns on Dallas craigslist right now. dirty cheap!!!!!!
> *


Links? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2009, 07:35 PM~12672702
> *Links? :dunno:
> *


nope


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

no more good deals :uh:


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Lowrider Bike Air Kit.

AIR KIT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damnit thats one ugly ass bike 

http://i.ebayimg.com/24/!BPfjrgQ!W...-O!~~_1.JPG


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 02:24 PM~13432798
> *damnit thats one ugly ass bike
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/24/!BPfjrgQ!W...-O!~~_1.JPG
> *


thats homeboy above yous bike. lol I like it.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe_Anthony_@Mar 30 2009, 12:13 PM~13432696
> *Lowrider Bike Air Kit.
> 
> AIR KIT
> *


How much for it shipped I can send money out on friday


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_Anthony_@Mar 30 2009, 12:13 PM~13432696
> *Lowrider Bike Air Kit.
> 
> AIR KIT
> *


thats wat im bidding on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-Hydraulic-Tr...=item563757ad6e
Low Rider Hydraulic Trike Hopper Bicycle bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 30 2009, 11:35 PM~15829120
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Rider-Hydraulic-Tr...=item563757ad6e
> Low Rider Hydraulic Trike Hopper Bicycle bike
> *


wtf?


399$ starting bid
239$ shipping


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2009, 12:48 AM~15829988
> *wtf?
> 399$ starting bid
> 239$ shipping
> *


if shipping wasnt so high it wouldnt be that bad


----------

